# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Holy shit , my first lucid dream!

## shooshtime

So my first lucid is pretty funny and I think it lasted pretty long actually. Well semi long anyways.

Apologies for the long ass post, just read if after I wrote it and didn't realize how long it was.

*CLIFFNOTES:
At my parents house dream that i'm going to take a nap to try and have a lucid dream. See hallucinations, go with it, end up knowing i'm going into a dream and get too excited and almost wake up. Tell myself to go back go back go back and I was instantly in a scene that was similar to Favela from MW2. I knew I was dreaming just instantly and stayed calm then said fuck it I want to fly and took off flying like superman. Tried to go to the moon, semi got there, thought about shared dreaming and ended up going back to my parents house somehow and realize i'm lucid dreaming but it's fading. Tried rubbing my hands together and it worked too well, I actually thought I was awake and rubbing my hands in real life because everything was seriously so vivid and real but I was still dreaming. Got excited went to tell my girlfriend then went back to bed to try and have another lucid dream and then that caused me to wake up.*

I start off for some reason being in my parents house but it wasn't my parents house it was my house in my dream. My girlfriend and her friend were there talking or something. For some reason I told them i'm going to go take a quick nap because I was tired and I wanted to try and lucid dream. Now i've never tried taking a nap to lucid but i've been meaning to because I hear it's easier to get into rem sleep faster. Anyways I remember going into my bedroom which in reality was my brothers room from when we were kids with our bunk beds there lol. I jumped on the top bunk bed and I started to close my eyes. At this point I started thinking to myself that I can't go into a lucid dream this fast even If I hit  SP and start hallucinating because I remember people telling me that it's almost impossible to go into a lucid dream from going directly to bed.

I guess I mixed things up some how because I forgot I was going to nap and I could get into a lucid dream. Anyways I remember I started to hallucinate kinda like normal when I try to do a WILD. So as i'm laying in bed I start seeing a shape of the top of a palm tree but all white and glowing like with everything around it black. I was thinking to myself just try to go with it and don't visualize it so much and all of a sudden bam it was fading into real scenery almost instantly. The reality was so sudden and so crazy I knew I was transitioning into a dream and it started to fade out because the excitement like shocked my body. I told myself to keep  my eyes closed and I wanted to go back. For whatever reason I kept saying I want to go back I want to go back "mind you in waking life i'm sleeping and i'm dreaming about dreaming lol..." Anyways I felt this incredible rush of energy and my body started to vibrate so intensely like i've never felt before. I've hit SP at least 8 times before and 4 of the times I had some heavy vibration across my body but this was to the point I can't even describe.

Well things finally fade in almost instantly into a scene I was semi trying to imagine. I ended up in what looked like the city Favela from Call of duty modern warefare 2 haha. I knew I was dreaming because I was dreaming of trying to lucid dream so it was almost like instantly knowing I was lucid. I was so freaking exciting and told myself to just stay calm and relax. Everything was so real but i don't know how to explain the reality it seemed to be. It was almost too real if that makes sense at all. 

At this point my goal when achieving my first lucid dream has always been to fly, I knew it could wake me up or I could fail but I didn't care , I knew I was dreaming and was so excited I just said fuck it outloud and raised my hand in the air , jumped up and took off like fucking superman. The rush was so fucking amazing I can't even begin to describe it. I was flying so high and so fast I had the biggest smile on my face. I decided hey lets look down at the city and see what it looks like thinking it would be similar to being on an airplane and looking down. But unfortunately all I saw was blue sky like when you look up. After flying for a few minutes things got a bit blurry but I remembered I wanted to try and go to the moon because so many people talk about shared dreams and going to the moon. I also told my brother who is into lucid dreaming as well that when I have my first lucid dream i'll try to go to the moon so we can meet up and he is going to do the same. Well I don't remember how but I semi recall landing down on the moon for a short moment and thinking of how I could find my brothers energy to find him and see if he's lucid or not. The energy thing was from a member on this board whos able to find people in their dreams by energy or something while trying to have shared dreams. 

After thinking that I remember being back in my brothers room with the bunk beds standing there thinking holy shit I some how lost lucidyt\ and don't know how I got here and things were starting to fade away. I thought rub your hands together I need to make this more real and I want to stay in this dream. So I rubbed my hands together and bam everything was so freaking real and vivid it was awesome ...  what wasn't awesome was the fact that everything was so damn real that I actually thought shit I must of woken up and i'm rubbing my hands in real life like a rea\tard haha. So i'm assuming that was my odd false awakening and I was just going along with it not realizing I was still dreaming. At that point I was so excited about my lucid dream I wanted to go back to bed and try to get back into it but I was too excited and wanted to tell my girlfriend about it. So I ran into the front room, saw her and her friend and told them I had my first lucid dream. They didn't seem to care at all so I remember telling them you guys suck i'm going back to lucid dreaming again. So I walked back towards my brothers bedroom and went back to bed to try and have another lucid dream but when I went to bed and I guess closed my eyes or tried to start sleeping I woke up =).

At first I was laying in my bed thinking I just imagined being able to lucid dream and then realized holy shit I just had my first lucid and it all rushed to me like it was implanted in my head. It gave my goosebumbs when I was writing everything down in my journal because I actually remember feeling the sensation of realizing I was dreaming and the feeling of flying is just indescribable for me.

After writing this I also remembered during the short time I was flying I remember thinking I want to keep this dream going so I can tell everyone on dreamviews about my awesome long first lucid dream lol...thats how I was able to think about going to the moon and etc..

Anyways super sorry for the long post guys but I remembered this much and wanted to share it with you all. I'm so freaking excited now that I had my first lucid dream and the way it happed is not how I ever thought I'd have my first lucid. I do however remember waking up about an hour prior to having my lucid dream and telling myself while I was groggy and still half asleep that I was going to lucid dream already. And bam I freaking did it finally!

Thanks to everyone who i've pmed the past couple of weeks asking for answers and help. I'm sure these forums and those of you who helped answer my questions helped make this possible for me. I just can't wait to have more lucid dreams in the future knowing that it is so possible, so real and so amazing!

----------


## SleepyKitty

Whats up Shoosh!  That's awesome man!  I'm about to have my first lucid dream tonight.  I can feel it.

Have another good lucid dream.

----------


## IndigoGhost

Great! you always remember you first  :smiley:  sounds cool.





> Whats up Shoosh!  That's awesome man!  I'm about to have my first lucid dream tonight.  I can feel it.
> 
> Have another good lucid dream.



Spin counter-clockwise 3 times and you surely will  :Shades wink:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I've had many LDs, they get so fun once you control everyting!

----------


## shooshtime

I'm really looking forward to more LD's in the future now. My first was amazing and I want to experience lucidity longer and work on more control now.

----------

